# Basic definitions, terms and dictionary



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

See the 
Glossary of Abbreviations
at http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5511
These wiki pages always need refining but this one is pretty fair. If you have any terms not here that you can define elsewhere add to the glossary.


----------

